# Best Pickup for Nylon String Guitar



## wd3555 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking for a prismatone pickup for nylon string guitar. I heard there is a guy, Sam Kennedy, in Houston that makes them but I have not been able to contact him. There is an email address that shows up in search engines ([email protected]), but there is no response from it. Does anyone know how/where you could buy one of these pickups, or what type of pickup is best for nylon string guitar?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They were made, or at least marketed by, Baldwin...I think. I never understood the appeal, and besides, there has been a lot of developments in pickup design since the Prismatone hit the market. Pickups like the K&K are vastly superior to my ears.

However, if you're stuck on getting one, I'd ask around the Ovation guitar community. Didn't they start out with them before develping their own?

I'm guessing this is similar to the pickup that Willie Nelson uses/used. I like Willie well enough but his guitar tone sucks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd be interested in hearing recommendations for a classical pick-up too. I've been playing a lot more classical style lately and would love to be able to plug in.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I recommend K and K as well. I have the Pure Classic system in my Nylon string. Here's a link with more info http://kksound.com/products/pureclassic.php

Btw, if you're looking use a Nylon string in a live setting with a band, think about trying a Godin Multiac. Much, much less hassle with feedback and sound quality/consistency.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

boomer said:


> Btw, if you're looking use a Nylon string in a live setting with a band...


For me, its just solo work.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

bw66 said:


> For me, its just solo work.


Perfect, me too (mostly), so you'll love the K and K.


----------

